# Infloor today



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Here is a 2000 sqft basement we put infloor today....

3 guys at 4.5 hours....

nice little job


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

are you using nylon zip ties or meatle hog tie style? to tie them down ...?

VERY NICE JOB , I like mine a little closer grouped at the wall where they come up for the headers, do you group them or just supply then return?

Lifer..


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Do many people have it in their driveways as well.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

more....

some pictures look foggy... thats because it was -20 outside and camera was frozen


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Lifer said:


> are you using nylon zip ties or meatle hog tie style? to tie them down ...?
> 
> VERY NICE JOB , I like mine a little closer grouped at the wall where they come up for the headers, do you group them or just supply then return?
> 
> Lifer..


We use metal ties .... like the ones on a potatoe sack or for tieing down rebar...

I like to lay it out supply then return.... otherwise you are crossing over each other


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Where's all the plumbing stacks?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Pipe Rat said:


> Where's all the plumbing stacks?


We didn't do the plumbing in this place

This guy is on a feild bed and intends to put those toilets with the pump attached to them....

I told him to put in a sewage pump and tank... Oh well :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Do many people have it in their driveways as well.


Nobody could afford to run snow melt up here.... as you would need about 2 million btu just to melt the snow


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

Do ya go thru and strap those feeds to the wall or do you have some uncommonly nice concrete guys? Just askin cause if don't strap mine to the wall or at least on a board they end up sideways or buried.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

bartnc37 said:


> Do ya go thru and strap those feeds to the wall or do you have some uncommonly nice concrete guys? Just askin cause if don't strap mine to the wall or at least on a board they end up sideways or buried.


 
Or kicked out of the way, or broken, or otherwise damaged....


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice looking job. Not much call for that here as the winters are very mild in comparison to where a lot of you live.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

bartnc37 said:


> Do ya go thru and strap those feeds to the wall or do you have some uncommonly nice concrete guys? Just askin cause if don't strap mine to the wall or at least on a board they end up sideways or buried.


There a 2x6 that was put in before we left and the pipes were cliped to that and air pressure applied to piping so they would know if they broke a pipe on pour. We couldn't use water for pressure test as the temp in building was below freezing.....


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Before laying radiant, I usually install the manifold first. I know it can be a bit of a guessing game sometimes picking the exact size manifold, however using your heat loss calculations on top of a little bit of measurement usually means you're accurate about 98% of the time. That way when I bring my pipes to my manifold and tie them in, I can test through the manifold for the concrete pour (air obviously) and it's all labelled neatly for the inspector (depending on municipality), as well as the pipes are all brought up nice and neatly and tight. Having the 90 bends all lined up beside each other below the manifold looks toight.


----------

